# Anyone living near Reythmano interested in meeting for drinks?



## dnz-e38 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I've recently moved to Crete from Sydney Australia and am looking to make friends, I'm 27 years old and originally from the UK but have spent most of my working life in Australia and in Poland and have decided to give living in Crete a go,

Anyone up for drinks or some exploring please give me a shout


----------

